# The evil eye...before and after.



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone ever get that look?

Before...Daddy where are you taking me.....?
After...Ok we are good!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL that made my day! You're definitely in the "stink eye" area LOL


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh yes, I know that look. Seen it many times.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I know that look well


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have seen that look a few times.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh yes. That look is very familiar to me!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Between our two, I get that look way more often than I'd care to admit. Too cute.

I hate to be _that_ person, but the picture makes it look like he is in the front seat. I would strongly advise against that. While it might be fun to have him up there with you, a small bump could cause the airbag to go off, something that has caused the death of many dogs, including a family friend's of ours.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

KarMar said:


> Between our two, I get that look way more often than I'd care to admit. Too cute.
> 
> I hate to be _that_ person, but the picture makes it look like he is in the front seat. I would strongly advise against that. While it might be fun to have him up there with you, a small bump could cause the airbag to go off, something that has caused the death of many dogs, including a family friend's of ours.


It was a run to the bank. The airbags will not activate with less than 50 pounds in the front seat and I also have the ability to override it through the computer. Trust me if its a long trip he's in the back in a crate. We have a 200 mile run to the beach in two weeks with him. That should be interesting.:laugh2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

M&J said:


> It was a run to the bank. The airbags will not activate with less than 50 pounds in the front seat and I also have the ability to override it through the computer. Trust me if its a long trip he's in the back in a crate. We have a 200 mile run to the beach in two weeks with him. That should be interesting.:laugh2:


I assumed that was the case, but knowing about the pain and heartache our friends went through, I just wanted to make sure. Carry on!  Good luck on your long car ride!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

KarMar said:


> I assumed that was the case, but knowing about the pain and heartache our friends went through, I just wanted to make sure. Carry on!  Good luck on your long car ride!


Yes, I can imagine their grief and pain. Trust me if I was not comfortable with him up there he would not be. He means way to much to us to risk that. I am a big car collector so its my passion, hobby and an investment. I hope he does well on the ride. He does not get sick near as much as he used to and on short rides into town I keep him up front when I am by myself to keep him occupied at lights and stops and talk to him without taking my eyes off the road. Seems to help. She will be with me on the ride down to the beach to keep him busy so we will see how he does then. Thanks for the concern and we have to keep our little ones safe!!!:grin2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I also have Sophie ride in the front seat, in a vari kennel that is strapped down tightly to the seat. I have a 2009 dodge caravan and before I set her up there, I had to call a billion places  to try and find out if there was a way to disable the passenger side airbag on this thing. Amazing that no one knew! Finally got someone who found out it's not possible to disable the airbag but similar to M&J, I was told it would not deploy with less than 30 lbs. (may have been a little more but I know it wasn't less than 30). Sophie at 10 lbs leaves 20 for the varikennel and blankets which should be under that. But it still bothers me what if they didn't know what they were talking about (I just googled Dodge and called every phone # I could find) since most of them didn't know. 

Does anyone know how to tell for sure? Or where to find out? It doesn't say in my manual.


----------

